# I caught a giant...



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

ummm goldfish that is...










Was fishing my favorite hole in the LMR for catfish when this guy hit a nightcrawler. He's not a koi we used to have a pond with koi in it and he's not that. Body was just like a common carp but he was bright orange with black spots. Did a little google search and I guess goldfish can live over fifty years and in the right conditions never quit growing. Caught him right at dawn and in the dim light he looked wierd a big orange glow down in the water on the end of my line. I'd love to know how old this fish is. HMM, wonder if there is a fish ohio pin for goldfish I need one more species for that master angler pin...

I did end up catching a big cat by the way,


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

THAT is cool

I have a friend that caught a 30 lb Israeli Carp last year...............


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Last year I was doing some carp fishing on the stillwater around Englewood and I saw a fish just like that in among the carp. I tried to snag him but was inable to. very cool though!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So i'm trying to find a photo of a bigger one. So far theres a picture of some guy in france but thats about it. For now I'm claiming the North American Record Goldfish (NARG??)


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yakfish said:


> Last year I was doing some carp fishing on the stillwater around Englewood and I saw a fish just like that in among the carp. I tried to snag him but was inable to. very cool though!


Congrats on the fish! And Yak, when the lowhead was still there the Goldfish would show up in late July. I use to see schools of them like they were Carp


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Actually there is a way..carp and koi there gill plates are like tree trunks they have rings on their gill plates to identify their age and they can live past 100 yrs old..and ive done my research there is no record for koi fish in ohio but the unofficial state record is 11 or so pounds you might have it beat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice fat catfish . . . Oh, son!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations on the catfish AND the goldfish!!! Maybe you should get a replica of the goldfish&#8230; I&#8217;d kinda like to hear that conversation


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish - that would be an interesting catch!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> Congratulations on the catfish AND the goldfish!!! Maybe you should get a replica of the goldfish Id kinda like to hear that conversation


That'd be an interesting story for when the family was over during the hollidays.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice, u never know what you are gonna catch in the LMR thats whats so fun about fishing there!


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice catch, both of them!

If it looked just like an orange colored carp, it is a Koi. Koi and carp are the same fish (Cyprinus carpio). Koi are domesticated / color bred Carp.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

It likely was left over bait that started off about 3" long. I`m sure if he could talk there`d be horror stories galore, being as inconspiquous as a lit neon sign...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Aqua Man said:


> Nice catch, both of them!
> 
> If it looked just like an orange colored carp, it is a Koi. Koi and carp are the same fish (Cyprinus carpio). Koi are domesticated / color bred Carp.


Every koi I've seen close up has smaller even scales and different cleaner lines thru the tail. This fish had big carp scales and that fat stubby big carp tail. I imagine its a second generation fish from an ornamental fish like a koi crossed with a wild carp. Heres a better pic, as you can see its a big orange carp...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> It likely was left over bait that started off about 3" long. I`m sure if he could talk there`d be horror stories galore, being as inconspiquous as a lit neon sign...


Thats just what I was thinking...Herons, catfish, mink, and him bright orange


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Naturally occurring colored carp are somewhat rare but certainly exist. That is how Koi came to be. Carp would occasionally have attractive coloration and were selectively bred into each other to develop the attractive coloration and fin types. Koi do exist with large scales but are not considered as desirable to some. Regardless of what you call it, definitely a neat catch.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

That is a neat catch, must have been quite a surprise when it hit the surface.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey OSG, had a light bulb go off in my head last night about that big orange fish you caught. Do you happen to recall if the fish had mouth barbels? I re looked at the pics you posted and cant tell. 

If it had 4 barbels (two pair) it's a carp / Koi. If it had two barbels, (one pair) that were small or had no barbels at all, it is likely it is a carp / goldfish hybrid.

Naturally occurring carp / goldfish hybrids are pretty uncommon but are fairly common in the ornamental fish trade.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

looks like a common carp to me just more gold just like an albino bluecat just a color or albino deer but Ive seen some carp that was more gold than others


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Aqua Man said:


> Hey OSG, had a light bulb go off in my head last night about that big orange fish you caught. Do you happen to recall if the fish had mouth barbels? I re looked at the pics you posted and cant tell.
> 
> If it had 4 barbels (two pair) it's a carp / Koi. If it had two barbels, (one pair) that were small or had no barbels at all, it is likely it is a carp / goldfish hybrid.
> 
> Naturally occurring carp / goldfish hybrids are pretty uncommon but are fairly common in the ornamental fish trade.


Thanks, according to that it's a carp/goldfish hybrid.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Both them fish are amazing great catches!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

The first time I went carp fishing (at a local public pond) my first catch was a 10+lb calico butterfly koi  I was so excited I forgot to take a pic. Ill never forget that though

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty unusual in the wild, very cool!

What made me think of it was I had caught some really big goldfish in the LMR in the Waynesville area a few different times. This was years ago, like from 87 through the early 90's. I'd caught like 4 or 6 of them during that time span that were in the 6" to 10" range.

I know that in closed systems(water gardens / ponds, etc. ) it is fairly common for male goldfish to spawn with female carp / koi but have have read that it is extremely un common in the wild.

Carp can produce really large numbers when they spawn, like females can produce hundreds of thousands of eggs although only a small percent of them hatch and grow out. Makes me wonder if there are more of them out there.

awesome catch!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Happened across this article makes you think about all the bait thats been turned loose...

24-Year-Old Goldfish Going Strong: 

Four-year-old Paul Palmer won his goldfish, Sharky, at a fair when he hooked a ducky. Palmer is now 28, reports Chronicle Live.

Sharky has survived being flushed down the toilet; his owner once thought he was dead, but he swam back up the pipe. 
Sharky's secret to longevity? Only having lived in two bowls his whole life, and eating fish flakes, according to Palmer.

The world's goldfish, as entered in the Guinness Book of World Records, was Tish, who died in 1998 at age 43. via ChronicleLive.com and Underwater Times


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

How do you mistakenly think a goldfish is dead? 
He should just fess up, he flushed it.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> How do you mistakenly think a goldfish is dead?
> He should just fess up, he flushed it.


Haha yeah "it swam back up the pipe" sounds like a story for a kid when he found a new goldfish in his bowl


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

You would have to be a real ahole to keep it as a pet for 20 years and then flush it...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hah there is a graveyard outside my parents' house where many of my former pet fish rest. Never been able to flush a pet, even a prize from a carnival.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Hah there is a graveyard outside my parents' house where many of my former pet fish rest. Never been able to flush a pet, even a prize from a carnival.


It isn't this place is it???


----------

